# Online Cat Food Shopping



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

A lot of people I talk to on forums order their pet food online, most go through petfooddirect.com. I've decided (upon finding out my ex is feeding my cat W/D dry because that is what he's put his diabetic cat on after we broke up despite seeing the great results that having him on a canned diet did ugh) that I am going to order her food online and have it shipped to his place. I was told though that PFD doesn't ship to Canada. So online pet food shopping sites anyone? Perferably one that sells Before Grain or Evo cat.


----------

